# Salmon esky bag



## Fermat (Oct 12, 2008)

I was in a tackle shop in Jervis Bay over Christmas, and saw an esky bag designed for fish like aussie salmon. It was basically a cool bag, maybe a couple of feet long with a zip and a carrying strap.

It was quite expensive (around the $150 mark, I reckon) so I left it in the shop. But I've been thinking maybe I ought to have bought the thing, only now I'm back home and nowhere near the Jervis Bay tackle shop, I can't find anything similar on the web 

Wondering if anyone has seen anything similar for sale, and no where's I can buy one (I live in Sydney)

Thanks -


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

check out bunnings esky section - there's a soft blue esky about 40cm long 20cm wide. $20. lasts forever, i've got two.
sits perfectly (with some mods) in the front hatch of outback or behind the seat.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the ones you are talking about are the FIJ bags made by an Aust Co. called Pelaj. I saw them in a fishing mag a while ago and while they are very expensive they do look the goods. They make different bags for Kingfish, Sambos, Tuna and Snapper. I think that the shoulder strap is only available on the Salmon one. Ofcourse any of the bags could be used for many species, they are just all different dimensions.

Very hard to get much info on the net about them but hopefully the links below help...

http://www.spearfishing.com.au/images/FIJflyer.pdf

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/Articles/Display/2548-Space-Saving-Fish-Bag

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

What about one of these cooler bags from Safeway/Woolworths? Sure, they may not be as long as the one you saw, but at about $5 each, a couple of them sewn together would do the trick. I keep one in my yak (just one) and put my fish in it - the tails of the larger fish stick out, but that's okay.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Fermat (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks - sounds like just the job - and it'll save me a hundred bucks on the salmon bag


----------



## Fermat (Oct 12, 2008)

Just seen the post about the Aquastralis bags. That's exactly what I saw.

Price tag is high, but they look like the dogs knackers. There's always Christmas - nothing like a little forward planning ;-)

Thanks all - as ever, akff to the rescue.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Aldi has some vey handy 30 litre cooler bags as well.
they are a little sturdier and biger then the woolies ones and are only $13


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Kalgrm said:


> What about one of these cooler bags from Safeway/Woolworths? Sure, they may not be as long as the one you saw, but at about $5 each, a couple of them sewn together would do the trick.


I have done the same thing.
Bought 2 of those esky bags, unstitch them, and resew them together, and it does the job! 
I have lined the inside with shade cloth as well, so the spiky fish dont tear the lining of the bag.
I also throw in a couple of those ice brick things to keep the catch cool.

I had no problems holding 20 whiting in it when I was out last weekend.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

There are a host of bags like this available in the US including ones cut to fit the shape of a kayak. Dont have address specifics but if you google fish bags you'll soon find them. probably with shipping they wouldnt be much cheaper than OZ but they would fit better. Iam just waiting for the right "moment"to announce the ëssential"purchase, cheers, Dave.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes did the same thing with cooler bags from Woolworths pull 2 bags apart and then sew back together in this configuration (have folded under to taper fit inside front hatch shape)









My Mk 2 version would be taper cut/sew to fit front hatch better and yes like the idea of shade cloth to protect inside from fins and things

kp


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Going off on another tangent, wouldn't you end up with a better sized bag if you just joined two supermarket type cooler bags together end to end? Not sure on the sewing implications, but if you just cut the bottom out of one and the top or bottom out of the other and joined them. You would end up with a double decker sized bag if you know what I mean.


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

Cuda got some made up, though not sure if his were insulated or not. two woolies bags bottom to bottom and you've got a zip on either end for the extra large catch - can then use it as a body cooler  .

Having internal pockets to slip the cool blocks into is a handy feature as well.
cheers
Matt


----------



## Fermat (Oct 12, 2008)

Just following up on the salmon fridge bags (as they're called!) as per Jason's post:

http://www.spearfishing.com.au/images/FIJflyer.pdf

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/Articl ... g-Fish-Bag

I got in touch with the manufacturers to ask whereabouts in Sydney they are sold, and they sent a very prompt reply saying that they have a few factory seconds available, with a tiny pin hole leak in one corner. They reckon it's easily fixable with a blob of sealant. They're selling then at $75 plus $20 p&p to most Australian cities which is about $100 off the RRP.

I had a moment of crystal clarity and placed an order.

Thought I'd give them a plug as they seemed like a nice, straight up bunch and the fridge bags (although doubtless more expensive than the DIY options) look like a damn fine piece of kit to me. Their phone number is 03 9314 2048.

Fermat


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen those salmon bags up here at BCF in Townsville. Not sure if they are the same brand or not but I'd say, from the pics posted here, they are. Maybe other BCF's stock them also.


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

thats a good price - the one I got from the US cost about $80 US.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Fermat, thanks for that info on the seconds. I rang them and they were very suprised to get a call from the UAE about their salmon bag, a great price and I have a mate coming to visit who can deliver it for me, cheers, Dave


----------



## Fermat (Oct 12, 2008)

akff transcending international borders.

What are the yakking options like in the UAE ??? Sounds like it should be a pretty dry place


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

The possibilities here are endless, just google earth the place and you will be suprised. Getting a bit hot now so my focus will be very early starts and maybe some night fishing.6 hrs drive north from here is a place called the Musandam peninsula and it looks amazing, they call it the"Norway of the Middle East'.From what I have seen of the fishing so far it is pretty good with Queenfish, trevallies in all shapes and sizes, cobia, spanish, and all the usual bottom dwellers. So I am in for a good stay I think, cheers, Dave


----------

